# Epsom Salt and Popeye



## hhchun (Aug 31, 2011)

If a betta has popeye and someone wants to use epsom salt mixed with conditioned tap water, how much would the dosage be?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

For popeye-I like to use Epsom salt (not aquarium salt) 2tsp/gal....I may increase the Epsom salt to 3tsp/gal on or about day 4/5- if it involves both eyes and/or they have other symptoms....

I also use tannins-either IAL or dried Oak leaf and make 100% daily water changes for 10-14 days while in a small QT container

I like to premix my treatment water in a 1gal jug of dechlorinated water...this make correct dosage and water changes easier and allows the tannin source to steep so I have nicely tanned water..plus it help to get the salt dissolved too.....

Usually I will see marked improvement by day 6 of treatment....


----------



## hhchun (Aug 31, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> For popeye-I like to use Epsom salt (not aquarium salt) 2tsp/gal....I may increase the Epsom salt to 3tsp/gal on or about day 4/5- if it involves both eyes and/or they have other symptoms....
> 
> I also use tannins-either IAL or dried Oak leaf and make 100% daily water changes for 10-14 days while in a small QT container
> 
> ...


When using epsom salt do you only allow your betta to soak in it for a certain amount of time?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When doing a treatment the Betta need to be in the premixed treatment water all the time-using the premixed treatment water for the water changes....the treatment I gave you is a treatment not a bath/dip....you use higher dosage for dips and this can sometimes be fatal if not done correctly......treatments are much safe-but be sure and acclimate them to the treatment water by making partial water changes with it in the QT container when you first start the treatment...be sure and keep a lid on the QT so the Betta doesn't jump out....


----------

